# STK 086 Audio en salida muy bajo



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 9, 2009)

Hola, he visto varios post sobre el STK086 que hablan maravillas de el, y por ese motivo, decidi hacerlo. A la hora de decidir el transformador, compre uno de 32+32 ya que el trabajo optimo para el integrado es de 35+35 de continua, los 32+32 de alterna rectificados llegan a 36+36m es decir que la tension esta bien. Para probarlo no le hice ningun preamplificador porque con un mp3 o la computadora es suficiente ya q estos tienen bastante señal de salida. Para lo que lo hicieron, le paso que probandolo con los anteriores mensionados se escucha bajito? Es decir que poniendo la pc al maximo suena como si fuera un amplificador de 5 watts o menos. Lei en el foro que este integrado anda ideal con un pre echo con el tda1524, pero para no arriesgarme tanto, no lo hice. Si el no haber echo ese preamplificador es el problema de el bajo audio en la salida, prefecto lo hago y resuelto el problem.
Que piensan que puede ser? el circuito lo he revisado y parece estar bien.

Saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## viktor_284 (Ene 9, 2009)

hola yo tengo el mismo problema pero con un stk4192 lo probe sin el pre y con el pre igual se escucha bajo, y el pcb esta todo bien. yo creo que es por el stk4192 que me vendieron es chino. ahora estoy haciendo uno de 130w con los 2n3055 que anda por el foro.


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Ene 9, 2009)

hola, actualmente el amplificador esta amplificando masomenos bien, porque no entrega mas de 20W , tenemos un problema, compramos un transformador de 30+30 2A, y se calienta demaciado en cuestion de segundos, y ademas que medimos con el tester la salida de tensión del rectificador, estando prendido el amplificador con audio a la entrada y sonando y la tension baja de 42V (sin carga) a 10V (con carga) cual puede ser el problema? saludos


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Ene 9, 2009)

aquienbuscabas = adri_ariel_05  aclaracion jeje


----------



## Gerardo1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Buenas tardes soy nuevo en este foro y quiero compartir con ustedes mi experiencia con este maravilloso amplificador basado en stk 086, la placa la compre a traves de plaquetodo, ya que  por el precio no  ahi que molestarse en fabricarla, los stk los compré en San miguel a 7,5 dolares y  tienen siempre,el trafo es de 36+36 y 6 amperes por rama, la fuente tiene un puente rectificador de 35 amp, y los condensadores son de 60v 4700mf en realidad te piden de 10000 pero no los consegui.Los integrados tienen dos disipadores de 10cm x 10cm, y 1 cooler, 
La verdad que al principio y como con todas las cosas  uno desconfia, al principio no lograba la potencia que esperaba, porque  lo conectaba a un discman, y resulta que no lograba exitar al la entrada del amplificador, luego le puse una consola, y me asombro lo fuerte que sonaba, ahora está conectado a 2 blafles en serie porque tienen 2 woofers de 4ohms, y supuestos 500w,
Funciona  también en 4Ohms pero se calienta el woofers y basta con 3 minutos al mango  para hacer tostadas con la bobina del woofer, el  integrado es muy sensible a los 
los cortos y casi siempre se queman por eso, por eso no lo usen en 4 Ohms, la semana pasada arme otro y al conectarlo hacia un chillido a bajo volunen,  no se que puede ser, y pienso que lo mas probable es que el integrado esté fallado, recientemente  probé una potencia midnyhtsound de 500w de argentina, y me desilusione ya que no llegaba ni a 80 wats, (siempre lo comparo en mi amplificador)
ellos audcen que en realidad tine una potencia de 250w rms, si eso fuera cierto el trafo tendría que por lo menos el doble o el triple, hay muchas mentiras dando vueltas con respecto a los wats, si nosotros publicamos vendo amplificador de 70 wats nadie lo compraría porque parece poco, pero si dijecemos que tiene 500w seguro que lo compramos, total la de ignorancia viven los vivos, por eso el saber  evita que estos tranfugas se aprovechen de nosotros.
Estamos para aprender  y poder participar, Saludos para todos.


----------



## javi.ar (Mar 29, 2010)

Hola , gracias *POR* la data. Yo hice el ampli este finde  y lo probe con una fuente de PC de +- 12v. 
le inyecto una señal de 1khz y funciona. 
Pero cuanto lo enciendo el cono del parlante avanza y alli se queda como si tuviera algo de continua ... 
lo mido a la salida del ampli y me muestra efectivamente 12v . 
Esto esta bien? es correcto tener esa tension de continua en la salida del ampli? 
el consumo en esa tension y en reposo es de 2 amp. me parece un poco alto. 
bueno gracias


----------



## Gerardo1 (Mar 29, 2010)

No es normal.. seguro que esta en corto.. lafuete para un stk 086 con fuente partida es de +36-36 corriente altena cuando lo rectificas tenes que ponerle un puente de diodos de 25 amp.. el que tengo yo tiene dos modulos osea funciona en estereo.. tiene una fuente de -36+36 en alterna rectificado te queda -50+50 continua... y 6 amperes por rama el trafo es bastante grande.. con boofers de 12 pulgadas a 8 omhs de 500wats funciona comodo si le pones parklantes mas chicos puede que se caliente mucho la bobina.. yo te aconsejo no menos de 400 wats  y 8 omhs o 2 de 4omh en serie para cada canal.... la entrada de audio no es muy sensible vas a necesitar una consola ya que con la salida de un dvd disckman u otras salidas para auriculares no alcanza para lograr la exitacion primaria del amplificador ...Generalmente cuando estan en corto pasa continua para el parlante, tene mucho cuidado ponele un fusible de acuerdo al parlante te consigas, o bien un protector por corto, que seguramente hay por el foro, de esto depende la vida del parlante.. tambien calientan bastante a maxima potencia y ni se ocurra probarlo sin el disipador, el disipador que tengo es de 10x10  con cooler para cada integrado ( por si hace mucho calor en el lugar, donde esta).... el stk086 8 dolares el trafo x 6 amp por rama 200 mas o menos puente de 45 amp 45 pesos. kit para stk de plaquetodo me salio 24 pesos hace 3 años. Los condensadores son caros y te combiene conseguir de 10000mf , si no los conseguis con uno menor funciona bien eso si tienen que ser de 63v ,nunca tube problemas de ruido, acople ni nada por el estilo,, a pesar de que estan conectados a la misma fuente.
Espero que te sea de ayuda.. Buena suerte


----------



## Gerardo1 (Jul 21, 2010)

ARIEL-ARIEL 05
En plaquetodo te indican que para el stk 086 necesitas un trafo de 36+36 alterna, cuando se rectifica llega a mas o menos -50+50 volts para un solo integrado con 3 amp por rama esta bien (ojo por rama). no es lo mismo que 1,5 por las dos ramas, con un trafo chico tendras caida de tension, y recalentamiento del transformador.
Saludos para todos, Feliz dia, para todos..


----------

